# Gaggia Evolution problem, wont make coffee anymore



## copkiller91 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello guys,

im having a problem with my gaggia evoultion espresso machine. I bought it used couple weeks ago, take it all apart clean it (was very dirty, previous owner didnt really care about her). In that disassambly part i lost that plastic ball that goes in self priming valve, i didnt think its much of a problem so i found same black plastic one similar to original and put it inside as replacement. Machine worked with no problems for two weeks, yesterday when i was making hot water for tea i realized that it need more time to get the water out and its making some loud noise. Today i plug it again as any day in two week period, put coffe in and started it, worked, but when i wanted to make another one i realized its taking time water to drip in the cup, i managed to get two drops and coffe and that was it, gaggia started to make very loud noise, and i could see that the hot water from boiler was getting back in water container. i pluged it and tryed again in 5 min, same problem, no water in the cup, loud noise and again, water is gatting back in container and its hot, when i open steam handel, hot water is dripping in the cup with no problem. I dissasamble gaggia again as i was thinking maybe it got dirty or something but that didnt help at all, ive cleaned everything i could and im still getting the same problem, hot water is going throu steam pipe, but water want drip in the cup to make coffe. Does anybody have any idea what could be a problem, what did i do wrong. Thx for any help in adavance.

Ivo


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome.

(Although your username seems a little misguided given recent news)


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

you can just shut that valve off (with a nut or something similar). make it without SPV and that's it. like a Classic steam valve.


----------

